# Help me pick a snowblower for Minnesota.



## kevin512 (Nov 22, 2018)

Hello,

I just moved into a new home north of Minneapolis / St. Paul, MN. My cement driveway is rather wide (3 stall garage) and has a bit of an incline going up to the garage, but it isn't very long.

A quick internet search leads me to believe that a Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE would work well for me. My budget is $1K. Is this a good choice? Is the 824 QXE (slightly bigger engine) worth the extra $100?

Thanks in advance. I have lived in Minnesota all my life and always just shoveled my driveway, but my new driveway is wide enough that I want to get a snowblower.

Kevin


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Go with a Toro or an Ariens 24 to 26 inch 2 stage wheeled machine would be a great choice for Minnesota. I have a 22 inch Predator 212cc re-powered MTD and it meets my needs quite well. As to spending an extra $100 for the bigger engine there is a saying. "There is no replacement for displacement"


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Spending a few hundred extra on the front end, will safe you from having to upgrade later - plus over the 30 years that you will have the snow blower, it is a small annual expense. Buy once, cry once !


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Buy the most snow blower you can afford the bigger engines really help in the heavy wet stuff. The machines get incrementally better the more you spend!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

northeast said:


> Buy the most snow blower you can afford the bigger engines really help in the heavy wet stuff. The machines get incrementally better the more you spend!


But don't sacrifice quality for quantity! You can buy a big, cheaply made blower that is essentially a.throwaway piece of junk or you can go.with something a little smaller that will do a better job and last a long time.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

Which every machine u decide, my only advise is to get a machine with around a 250-280cc engine. The toro QXE is a larger size single stage machine, as far as I know it’s great for up to 10-12in snow but more then that when heavy snow or the end of driveway pack it’s just not big enough. That’s my option of what I’ve heard of that machine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I would go with a compact 24 to 26 inch 2 stage since in Minnesota you can get more than a foot of snow . You said you have a wide driveway and that's another reason to go with a 2 stage since they are better then single stages for throwing snow further.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

GustoGuy said:


> I would go with a compact 24 to 26 inch 2 stage since in Minnesota you can get more than a foot of snow . You said you have a wide driveway and that's as mother reason to go with a 2 stage since they are better then single stages for throwing snow further.


I agree, my sister used to live in St. Paul and it snows a lot up there. I'd go with a true 2 stage snowblower because it handles the deeper snow so well. I see that you average 51 inches of snow a year. That's a lot more snow than I have down here in Maryland and I have a two stage. I got mine after the unusual 30 inch snow in 2016.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Kevin

I'm with GustoGuy and Miles, get a true two stage machine. That single stage will show it's weakness when you try to chew up a packed or frozen EOD pile and you have to go back and get the shovel to break it up just to toss it with the QXE. It's a nice machine, don't get me wrong but if you remember the dumping we got in 1991 on Halloween you remember breaking your back trying to clear that stuff away, especially if you only had a shovel. Even the plows had a hard time getting around. I was living in Eagan at the time and had both a single and 1032 two stage and the two stage was having a hard time of it. That's a crazy example and in most snows that 824 QXE will likely do just fine. Might need to take a little less than a full pass at times but that's nothing new to any of us even if we have two stage machines. Just depends on you bucket width, engine, snow density and speed.
The short answer is the QXE will likely be a good machine for you but a two stage will take care of you when the QXE won't. It's like having a bigger engine. Since you're starting from scratch go the better route. You'll never be sorry.

.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

micah68kj said:


> But don't sacrifice quality for quantity! You can buy a big, cheaply made blower that is essentially a.throwaway piece of junk or you can go.with something a little smaller that will do a better job and last a long time.


Yes I absolutely agree bigger is not always better. I would take a higher quality 24 over a cheaply built 28.


----------



## kevin512 (Nov 22, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> to SBF Kevin
> 
> I'm with GustoGuy and Miles, get a true two stage machine. That single stage will show it's weakness when you try to chew up a packed or frozen EOD pile and you have to go back and get the shovel to break it up just to toss it with the QXE. It's a nice machine, don't get me wrong but if you remember the dumping we got in 1991 on Halloween you remember breaking your back trying to clear that stuff away, especially if you only had a shovel. Even the plows had a hard time getting around. I was living in Eagan at the time and had both a single and 1032 two stage and the two stage was having a hard time of it. That's a crazy example and in most snows that 824 QXE will likely do just fine. Might need to take a little less than a full pass at times but that's nothing new to any of us even if we have two stage machines. Just depends on you bucket width, engine, snow density and speed.
> The short answer is the QXE will likely be a good machine for you but a two stage will take care of you when the QXE won't. It's like having a bigger engine. Since you're starting from scratch go the better route. You'll never be sorry.
> ...


I remember the Halloween storm, I was a college student in Duluth at the time driving a rear wheel drive Oldsmobile. My hood and trunk were completely covered with snow. 

Any brand or model suggestions for a 2 stage? I would prefer something not over 26". Would like to keep the price near $1K, but could stretch that a bit. 

Friendly forum here, I appreciate the help!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Spend the extra buck and a half and get this 1. https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-826-oxe-37799 Anyhoo, ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Hard to go wrong with an Ariens machine. https://www.minnesotaequipment.com/...wblowers-two-stage/deluxe-28-sno-thro-921037/

That one has the electric start, auto-turn, and a bit larger size engine. It is right at your budget point. I'd highly recommend getting one from a qualified dealer instead of one from a big box store.

I have a three wide cement driveway as well and I own a 24" Ariens and a 32" Ariens. I almost always end up using the 24" machine as it is a lot more maneuverable and just easier to manage.


----------



## kevin512 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I wil go look at the Ariens and Toro mentioned above.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

This from my consumer reports Buying guide 2019...For what it is worth???



Toro:

For Two Stage: (26-30in Bucket) The only Toro comes in number 11 Power Max 826OXE(37781).


For Compact: (all seem 24 in bucket). Number 1 is Toro Power Max 824 OE($800).


Single Stage: #1 Toro Power Clear 721 #3 Toro Snow Master 724 QXE


Ariens:


Two Stage: #1 Ariens 926060 and #6 Ariens Deluxe 28 254cc (921046)


Compact Two Stage: #5 Ariens 920025 ($700)


Single Stage: #9 Ariens 938032


----------



## kevin512 (Nov 22, 2018)

I picked up the Toro Power Max 826 OXE (#37799) for $999 after looking at both the Toro and Ariens. They both seemed very similar to me, but I ended up buying the Toro because my local Ace Hardware store stocked them.

Quick question, should I get the non-marking skid kit for a cement driveway? Do I need it?

I very much appreciate all the help here!


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

The composite shoes wear quicker, if that out weighs a few marks here or there. I did see Arnold brand skids with wheels for about $30 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I do see some marks on my concrete driveway from the metal skids this year. I guess I'll leave them on since the marks are there now anyway.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

kevin512 said:


> I picked up the Toro Power Max 826 OXE (#37799) for $999 after looking at both the Toro and Ariens. They both seemed very similar to me, but I ended up buying the Toro because my local Ace Hardware store stocked them.
> 
> Quick question, should I get the non-marking skid kit for a cement driveway? Do I need it?
> 
> I very much appreciate all the help here!


Congrats on the new machine

Plus it is made by a company that is headquartered in your state :grin:


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

You made a great choice, that's a great 2 stage! Sometime in the future you may want to consider a nice single stage. I live in a Mpls suburb and singles have been my go to machines for a while now. My 2 stage might get used 1 or 2 times a year.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

kevin512 said:


> I picked up the Toro Power Max 826 OXE (#37799) for $999 after looking at both the Toro and Ariens. They both seemed very similar to me, but I ended up buying the Toro because my local Ace Hardware store stocked them.
> 
> Quick question, should I get the non-marking skid kit for a cement driveway? Do I need it?
> 
> I very much appreciate all the help here!



With metal skids, you will doing a similar amount of damage to your driveway as using a metal snow shovel - minimal, IMHO. I found that the "plastic" skids wore out way too soon.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

That is an excellent choice. Should provide for many years of service.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

best wishes with the toro , they are true beast made like a model t , built to last


----------



## kevin512 (Nov 22, 2018)

Thanks again to everyone here who helped me! Spending an extra $150 ($850 --> $1000) was good advice, this feels like double the snowblower over the original model I picked for a small increase in price.

I have it gassed up with 91 Octane non-oxy fuel with Stabil added. I also ordered the Toro non-marking skit kid (#38211).

Let it snow


----------



## kevin512 (Nov 22, 2018)

Update:

Our Minnesota winter was off to a slow start, but we've piled up 40" so far this year... most of it in the last three weeks.

The Toro Power Max 826 OXE (#37799) has worked out well. Just the right size, glad I didn't go smaller. It usually starts on the first pull (haven't tried the electric start), zero clogging, and very easy to use. My only minor complaint is that I wish first gear was slower for chewing through the big pile at the end of the driveway left behind by the snowplow, but that is a very minor issue.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Glad you're happy with the Toro and that you didn't settle for a SS. With the Toro you can just take a little less cut on that EOD to get it done.

With the single stage you'd be fighting it until your arms were jello. :devil:

.


----------



## e.fisher26 (Nov 6, 2016)

The speed is usually adjustable


Noma 10/29
Cub cadet 5/26 conv to 8/26
Toro 8/24
Husqvarna st230p


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Toro power max 824OE-$800
Ariens Deluxe 28-$1100




Cub 2x 28- $1000
Briggs 1227MDS- $1000


Toro Dealers in your area....go to a power equip store for proper setup:
https://www.toro.com/en/locator?cou...Buy=find-location&selectedRetailer=Authorized


Read First line of description:
https://www.toro.com/en/homeowner/snow-blowers/power-max-724-oe-37793




Ariens:


Go to Ariens preferred dealer: Again setup



https://www.ariens.com/en-us/dealer-locator


I would call and ask price on the two mentioned models at each dealer just to see if they are fair priced or way over priced if close definitely go dealer.


Ask return policy...... what is their warranty policy???


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I built the Searsasaurus from multiple machines to get as close a machine as I wanted. I chose the pieces and parts to make it deal with the snow here in Minneapolis having lived here for over 30 years now. I'm glad your machine is working out and you sized it to handle what you expect to experience.

Whether moving the snow the end loader left in the alley or the snow the city plow leaves on the sidewalk, you need capacity and power to handle it. I have a 10 HP with a 26" auger housing: small enough to get through the garage door from the yard to the alley yet big enough to chew up loose or packed snow. Around here that's what it takes to get through winter.


----------

